# Good Flounder/Whiting recipe



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Was a good weekend for flounder (kept 2 @ 18" and 15") and also decent for whiting (kept 3 in the 1lb area). Decided to make a nice fish stock and parlay that into a batch of fish chowder. Was really impressed with the quality of the end product.

1) Take flounders and take the head off of the fish so as to make a diamond like flounder head to discard. this will expose the fish's inards which you will want to discard. Take the fish and place it on a piece of aluminum foil. Season liberaly with crushed pepper, tony's cajun seasoning, thin circles of fresh lemon, dash of louisiana hot sauce, dab of butter, some crushed garlic and a drizzle of olive oil.

Wrap the flounders in the aluminum foil and bake @ 375 for 40minutes.

*Do the same to the whitings except only cook these half as long.*

2) Gently scrape the fish skin off with a fork and work the flesh easily (if cooked correctly) off of the bone. Reserve the Flounder and whiting meat in a bowl in the refrigerator.

3) Place the bones of the fishes into a decent sized pot (the size you would cook pasta in) that is about half full of boiling water. 

To this water you will want to add-
a)chicken broth bullion cubes (2-3, less if you have more fish bones). 
b)whole yellow onion cut into quarters.
c)3 large carrots cut into halves
d)4 celery stalk choped into thirds (leave leaves on the stalks as they will add more flavor to your stock)
e)4 large garlic cloves
f)lots of pepper corns.

*Bring this mixture to a boil then let simmer slowly for 2 hours.*

4)make 1 cup of dried wild brown rice (this will yield 4 cups). 

*This step will take 40 minute so start the rice half way through the stocks' boil.*

5) Boil 6 large-diced okra for 5 minute.
then drain the water and simmer the okra with 2 large *Pablano peppers which have been broiled (to blacken skin for easy peeling), peeled and diced, 3 diced tomatoes that have been cleaned out of all the "pulp". * 
Add 3 crushed garlic cloves and simmer this mixture on low for 15 minutes.

6) *add the fish meat to the rice along with the pepper, tomato, garlic and pepper mixture. Cover all of this with a healthy layer of the stock and simmer for 3 minutes.*

SERVE THIS WITH WHITE WINE AND GARLIC BREAD.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I should add that you will want to extract all solids from the stock after the 2 hour simmer. The flavor of these items is infused into your stock and the solids are devoid of any flavor and therefore useless.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess I have no idea how to post a picture


----------

